# another war in the middle east



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*retracted*

*I'm retracting this thread, because I don't like the way it's going.*

*****DON'T FEED THE TROLLS..... PLEASE!*****

Will the moderator (or someone) remove this thread from the list.

Thankyou


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Just in time to save the US from dealing with fiscal issues, how convenient..


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> Just in time to save the US from dealing with fiscal issues, how convenient..


Do you think it was convenient for Israel to have been at the receiving end of over 100+ rocket attacks in about 5 days, killing 3 Israelis? 
Do you think the US ordered Israel to defend itself? :rolleyes2:


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

And the biggest opponent of invading Iran (Petraeus) just resigned, yea I do think it is just a little too perfect..


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The General did NOT resign because of any affair, that much I'm pretty sure of given his so called pro-active resignation [resigning before the scandal was made public even]; a little suspicious and much more to do with just having been 'honorable' IMHO [may have something to do with Libya]. 

The topic here, however, is HAMAS attacking Israel and the latter's retaliation. Neither the US nor the General have anything to do with this. The lack of headlines & inaction of the UN and others while the rockets were hitting Israel, that's another matter.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> inaction of the UN


Better for Israel that the U.N. remains silent rather than issuing hand-wringing platitudes urging 'temperance'.



> And it will always happen that he who is not your friend will invite you to neutrality, while he who is your friend will call on you to declare yourself openly in arms. Irresolute Princes, to escape immediate danger, commonly follow the neutral path, in most instances to their destruction.
> 
> Chapter XXI: The Prince.
> Niccolò Machiavelli


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. That's starting to look more and more like a coverup for something else?
> 2. Not sure if it's just the terrorists/Hamas/or other factions? are the only ones responsible here.
> 3. The current ME rhetoric to Israel.."You have opened the gates of Hell!"...may be more than just rhetoric.


1. We can only deduce/speculate of course, as we'll never be privy to all material. I'm not saying that the General didn't have an affair [affairs?], but didn't reports say that Eric Cantor, the House Majority Leader, had known about the affair weeks before it became public? So why the sudden resignation? Something for sure does not add up, but it most likely has to do with politics, not women. 

2. Of course there are several Islamic factions involved [Salafists, Sunnis, etc.], but HAMAS & their military wing, always lead the way with unprovoked rocket attacks. The latest is that the Palestinian Islamic Jihad group have taken responsibility for the rockets fired this time towards Tel Aviv, so no, HAMAS is not acting alone, but in good company with their fellow Jihadist supporters.

3. You left out the part about triggering an earthquake under Israel's feet, and no, it's not just rhetoric, they say that whenever one of their top militant/terrorist gets killed & make no mistake they won't rest until they avenge his death. But not the same response when the victims are innocent men/women/children that they use as human shields.

With the Arab Spring & subsequent rise of the Muslim Brotherhood & Islamic regimes in the area, especially in Egypt, HAMAS, which is an offshoot of the Egyptian branch of the Muslim Brotherhood, is counting on Egypt's support to target Israel.

*Nemo:* the UN only remains silent while Israel is the target, but of course as soon as Israel takes action, they call all kinds of emergency meetings on Israel's military action. No such emergency meetings on Hamas' military actions.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo:* the UN only remains silent while Israel is the target, but of course as soon as Israel takes action, they call all kinds of emergency meetings on Israel's military action. No such emergency meetings on Hamas' military actions.


'Twas ever thus. Which is exactly why I opined that it's preferable that the U.N. remains 'mum'.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Israel not only has the right, but the responsibility to protect their citizens. 

All Hamas has to do is stop sending rockets into Israel. All the Palestinians have to do is boot out Hamas.

Having said that..........Israel needs to negotiate a return of the lands to Palestine. Nothing will be solved until they do.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

sags said:


> .Israel needs to negotiate a return of the lands to Palestine. Nothing will be solved until they do.


 As I have (probably) noted previously......I was in Syria (& Iraq) in 1963, (four years PRIOR to the '67 borders)...at that time people talked about "killing the Jews"....so, if the '67 borders were 'unacceptable' in '63, what makes you think the Arabs would welcome them, and make nice, now?

(Or were you thinking of 'above & beyond' the '67 borders?)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

No I don't think it will make the presence of Israel any more palatable to the Arabs in the region, but it would end the perceived grievance and the discussion, and draw a line accepted by the world community, that if crossed would bring devastation down on the Arabs.

They could hate all they want........just don't cross the line.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Do you think it was convenient for Israel to have been at the receiving end of over 100+ rocket attacks in about 5 days, killing 3 Israelis?
> Do you think the US ordered Israel to defend itself? :rolleyes2:





Toronto.gal said:


> The General did NOT resign because of any affair, that much I'm pretty sure of given his so called pro-active resignation [resigning before the scandal was made public even]; a little suspicious and much more to do with just having been 'honorable' IMHO [may have something to do with Libya].
> 
> The topic here, however, is HAMAS attacking Israel and the latter's retaliation. Neither the US nor the General have anything to do with this. The lack of headlines & inaction of the UN and others while the rockets were hitting Israel, that's another matter.





Toronto.gal said:


> 1. We can only deduce/speculate of course, as we'll never be privy to all material. I'm not saying that the General didn't have an affair [affairs?], but didn't reports say that Eric Cantor, the House Majority Leader, had known about the affair weeks before it became public? So why the sudden resignation? Something for sure does not add up, but it most likely has to do with politics, not women.
> 
> 2. Of course there are several Islamic factions involved [Salafists, Sunnis, etc.], but HAMAS & their military wing, always lead the way with unprovoked rocket attacks. The latest is that the Palestinian Islamic Jihad group have taken responsibility for the rockets fired this time towards Tel Aviv, so no, HAMAS is not acting alone, but in good company with their fellow Jihadist supporters.
> 
> ...


T.gal
that is why i try to refrain from engaging in political conversations when nobody has their skin in the situation.
you and i and many more can try to convince members here that Israel has all the right in the world to protect their citizens.
a poster here mentioned that Israel should allow Palestine to exist.
does the poster know that before Israel's war of Independence there is a full document with a proposal made to create TWO independent states?
i will link it below just in case.
one should know what to post before they post it.


here is the link

in English

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Partition_Plan_for_Palestine

for u sags


NOBODY ON EARTH CAN EVER SAY THAT THE ZIONIST MOVEMENT (THE YESHUV AT THAT TIME) DID NOT ACCEPT A TWO STATE SOLUTION.

I will close my comments here.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

thenegotiator said:


> you and i and many more can try to convince members here that Israel has all the right in the world to protect their citizens.


Not trying to convince anyone of anything, but if someone is going to post this topic, I will have my say as a contributor/participant of this forum.

It's up to individuals to check & know their facts/history if they so desire [many simply are not interested], before making assumptions & inaccurate comments [I'm speaking in general now], but it should not surprise you that there is a great deal of ignorance & world bias surrounding the Israeli/Palestinian conflict .


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread is being retracted.

I guess this says it all...it's just a can of worms! 

Let's move on to other threads folks.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Silence is never the answer/solution, at least not in the real world. 

Neither is perpetual ignorance.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Not trying to convince anyone of anything, but if someone is going to post this topic, I will have my say as a contributor/participant of this forum.
> 
> It's up to individuals to check & know their facts/history if they so desire [many simply are not interested], before making assumptions & inaccurate comments [I'm speaking in general now], but it should not surprise you that there is a great deal of ignorance & world bias surrounding the Israeli/Palestinian conflict .





Toronto.gal said:


> Silence is never the answer/solution, at least not in the real world.
> 
> Neither is perpetual ignorance.



T.gal
that is the problem .
IGNORANCE.
i know u r not trying to convince anyone.
i will not stay silent either.
If i am wrong people have to prove me that i am wrong with facts.
nevertheless i will do my best to not become beligerant in this thread.
I will also not accept racism.

just to make sure that they do not blame ISRAEL for higher oil prices i will also say that oil is not higher because of Israel.
Oil is higher because of talks on the fiscal bluff.
Israel is not an oil producer neither is Palestine.
The Egyptians may turn into a problem with all the Muslim brotherhood and their power.
i doubt Iran will start a belligerent act against Israel(directly)
Indirectly they have HAMAS and Hezbollah to do their dirty work


----------

